# yet another lump :'-(



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

well the little tiny bump I felt on the opposite side to were my huge lymph node was removed has not went away this is a few months now  anyone know wat it could be its hard just under my jaw line it doesn't move x


----------

